# What kind of treats do you make your goats?



## dvfreelancer (Aug 15, 2009)

We all know you do it, so you might as well confess. 

Even though ours are brush goats, I'll make them cookies and corn bread once in a while. And there is frequently good treat material on the day old bread rack. 

Their favorite are sugar cookies. Just little bites, not a whole cookie. I don't think too much sugar is good for them and I don't want to upset their rumen balance. But they'll do tricks, even for a little bite. They stand with their mouths open, like baby birds. It's pretty funny. The smaller ones have figured out if they get up on their back legs, they have an edge. 

Cornbread is another team favorite. Again, not too much. Their job is cleaning up weeds and vines, not composting stale cornbread. But they sure do like it. 

Some other things they like:

The chip crumbs in the bottom of a bag (but not the spicy kind)
Marshmallows
Carrots

And the last time they got into the garden they cleaned out the Lemon Basil, so I guess you can add that to the list.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

lush grass and tree branches!!!!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Goldfish crackers.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

banana peels, apples. :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im lazy -- I just buy horse treats (the small variety)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine will share what I have.....they LOVE jelly toast!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Apples, licerace pellets, Ukalyptus(sp) leaves.... :greengrin:


----------



## dvfreelancer (Aug 15, 2009)

I would have never thought about apples, but there are some old ones in the frig. Guess it makes sense when you think about it. Horses love apples. Although you want to quarter them before giving one to a horse.

Edit: Just went out with a cut up apple and it was definitely a hit. A couple of the younger ones would chew it with kind of puzzled look. The look that says this is not a cookie.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Raisen bread is a favorite. Cooked pasta, corn husk is a big hit, they love that. apples carrots. I once had a doe who loved sour patch kids. had anothe doe, Cally who would eat anything i was eating. She once had a bit of turkey sandwhich.
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just wanted to add that goats will eat just about anything you would....I LOVE BLACK LICORICE and so do my goats....as well as anything else I may have....Angel likes freeze pops too! They all love jelly beans....but not the green ones :? Oranges, peel and all are a favorite of my boys. Bananas, peel as well are good too.

Any snack or treat should be in moderation, especially the candy, and do wash any fruit or veggie free of pesticides before you try them with your goats.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It was great this year at the state fair. A little boy was walking around the goat pens eating a Peanut butter and grape jelly sand, (Sophie's favorite). Well he had it a little low and close to her so she finished it for him. :ROFL:


----------



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

their favorites are ritz crackers followed closely by saltine crackers. but they alsso like pears and cucumbers.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

originally posted by liz:

This is taken from the Spring issue of Dwarf Digest...a quarterly magazine printed by the NDGA.

Microwave Goat Cookies

2 cups flour
5 cups oatmeal
1/2 cup corn oil
1 clove garlic ( or 1 Tablespoon minced)OR 1/2 Tbs Garlic powder
1 cup diced carrots

Combine ingredients in a bowl, form into small balls and flatten out onto a microwave safe plate, bake each "batch" on high for 6 minutes.
I haven't tried this one yet but I think adding some raisins or a bit of honey or mollasses would make them even more tasty.


----------

